# Flatband's Ergo, Trex, TTF, Shooter



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok this is really going to be more about Flatband than his product but here goes anyway.A few days ago I was having a conversation with Flatband, during which asked him what gum rubber he used and where he got it, I was interested on trying it with some of my naturals, not only did FB give me the info but he also said he would send me a few to sample. Later in the conversation he asked how some leather he had sent me had worked. " I'll send more" he added. Then to top it off he said he'd throw in a surprise....fast forward three days and I'm struggling to pull the package out of my stuffed mail box. On opening it I was greeted by at least 20 strips of gum rubber (I havent counted them there may be more) and about 40 rectangles of leather now as if that wasn't enough my surprise was the above mentioned Ergo Trex TTF Shooter...Ok a little info here, I dont really care all that much for OTT shooting, I much prefer TTF and if it's with bands only the old slotted method really does it for me, so instead of doing his ergo in his usual OTT set up FB kindly left it so I could slot it double or single as I prefered.....Now I'm going to attach a pic but my cell just doesn't do justice to this beauty. Having worked with Trex myself I can tell you it's a bear to get a good finish on it but as usual FB worked miracles. All I can tell you is FB's Forks are the tops but the real treasure is FB himself.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

that is a fantastic shooter


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

People like Flatband and some of our other members here are truly a class act. Not only are they helpful, but generous as well with their knowledge and goods. This is the main reason I am a glad member of this forum. I joined because of the slingshots, but stayed and keep coming back for the people.

Raymond


----------

